# Leaking sink



## numbskull (Nov 25, 2021)

My caravan is now about 5 weeks out of warranty and has just developed a leak under the sink. When water was poured down the sink the water leaked out of the grill. (Bailey Discovery 444). I suspect that the waste pipe has simply come off but to get at it I'll have to remove the fridge. I was reluctant to try this on holiday in case I did something to the fridge, but now we're home I need to fix it. Am I right in assuming that the screws holding the fridge (electrolux) in place are located on the internal walls of the fridge? I'd like to take it back to the dealer and let them do it but having recently paid over £200 for a service I can't afford to take the hit with the summer holidays around the corner. Any advice much appreciated. Best Wishes, George T.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I suggest you take some pictures. It's hard to imagine that they punctured the unit's walls. Seems it's more likely to have been affixed underneath. Is there a removable cover at the bottom of the fridge? Or maybe look underneath the caravan to see if there are any bolts in that spot. If there's a cabinet under the sink, you might look to see if there's any attachments you can reach through there. And the screw or bolt head may be hidden under a cap of some kind. It would look like a small button. Usually you can easily pry them off to reveal the bolt underneath. Hope that's helpful.


----------



## numbskull (Nov 25, 2021)

DesertRatTom said:


> I suggest you take some pictures. It's hard to imagine that they punctured the unit's walls. Seems it's more likely to have been affixed underneath. Is there a removable cover at the bottom of the fridge? Or maybe look underneath the caravan to see if there are any bolts in that spot. If there's a cabinet under the sink emergency plumber in Northampton, you might look to see if there are any attachments you can reach through there. And the screw or bolt head may be hidden under a cap of some kind. It would look like a small button. Usually, you can easily pry them off to reveal the bolt underneath. Hope that's helpful.


thank you for your response and suggestion.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

numbskull said:


> thank you for your response and suggestion.


Let us know when you figure it out. I'm curious now.


----------

